# something fun poll



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

this is to decide what we want to do and how many people want to participate in what.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LAC I think you forgot the poll :facepalm:


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

my computer didn't let me! hmmmm how to fix this.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

okay got it. I made it so you can choose more than one so if anybody wants to do any or all they can vote.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh and we have volunteers to organize the events if they are done

lexieroswell - scarf swap
lambs.are.cute - group fiber competition and maybe the secret friend/stash swap/scavenger hunt unless someone else wants to.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm in for a scarf swap!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I'm in for a scarf swap, too.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I like the secret scarf swap idea, no one knowing who they got their scarves from!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

And scavange things to go with the scarf, like secret sewing fuel chocolate, and secret sewing fuel coffee, and secret stressful day yarn stash... 

:teehee:


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Since it looks like most people want to do the scarf and the stash goodies swap here's a question. 

Should the scarf and the goodies go to the same person? or should you send out two packages and get two different packages back?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I think the same person. Then it'll be an extra fun "February Blues" beater!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I agree that they should go to the same person.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Me three!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

and me


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

How much like the ravelry scavenger hunt do we wanna make it? I am thinking about how to organize it with the secret friend part, maybe I'll send each person who wants to join a pm questionnaire and send that to their randomly matched person?

Thoughts?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

No clue what you mean by the Ravelry Scavenger Hunt. I don't have a lot of time to go sleuthing about for specific things. I thought people meant including "goodies" with the scarf... 

A scarf and goodies I'm up for. If it gets too complex I will pass and cheer others on.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Kas- it's not super complicated. Ravelry had everyone post a general "about me" thing, then their partner went through their own stash and found them appropriate goodies per their info. 

I think I'll do much more general info-- allergies, food sensitivities, male/female, and color/crafting preferences. Any other info you wanna send along for your secret friend will be totally up to you. 

New post coming when I get a coffee.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> And scavange things to go with the scarf, like secret sewing fuel chocolate, and secret sewing fuel coffee, and secret stressful day yarn stash...
> 
> :teehee:


 LOVE THIS IDEA!!!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I like the goodies and the scarf swap going to the same person! Great February project!


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I think that a questionnaire is needed for allergies and likes and dislikes. 

Please count me in for the fun


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I think same person should get scarf and goodies ........ is this going to be a secret ?? We wont know who is sending to us , until we receive it ???


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm in for a scarf and goodies swap.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I may join with a caveat about goodies.
I can't do goodies. Can't afford them.
It just can't happen.
Maybe I'll play in the next swap...
or is there another wretched soul out there that can't afford goodies?
Can we buddy up?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Goodies doesn't need to be purchased. The ravelry model was just going through your stash and rehoming things you don't use or that you think your mate would appreciate. 

Leaving out the treats is totally fine, maybe write a nice note or a dish cloth etc etc if you feel like it!!

This is just for fun and to make everyone smile after winter blues, not a $$$$$ venture.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

chickenista, I am not interested in goodies.


----------



## Ketoriverfarm (Aug 8, 2014)

Count me in too for a scarf and goodies swap. Susan


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I just want to remind everyone to read the Sticky called Future Swaps before you begin this venture. I don't want to put a cloud over this, I just want everyone to be an informed consumer


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes marchie, I'll do up the list and have it to you by New Years. 

Also-- I will try to match the folks who aren't interested in sending extras with folks in the same boat. 

I will open a new thread with the outline and sign up after milking. I'll pm you the questionnaire, then eventually give you your partner's name.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Since I just had to frog my almost done nurses scarf I'm kind of scarf frustrated so please count me out.


----------

